# Come on!



## Josh_

I was wondering about the usage of the word خيّ khayy in Egyptian Arabic.   Is it used to mean something like "come on!" in the sense of "Come on, your just joking"?  There have been times when I have wanted to express that sentiment in Arabic, but have not been sure of how to do it.  I was aware of this word, but was unsure if it was used or not.  If it is not used, what would be the equivalent of 'come on!' in Egyptian, and all other dialects as well?


----------



## ayed

Would it be :
*ياخي أنت* *بتهزر!؟*
*يارجل أنت بتهزر!؟*
*-----------*
Mine would be posted later in Sha'a Allau


----------



## Josh_

Actually yes, I believe there is supposed to be a يا in front of the word.


----------



## abusaf

Doesnt that just mean يا أخي ?


----------



## Josh_

Actually, when Ayed wrote it out I noted the similarities and wondered that myself.  But as the word is pronounced خَيّ khayy I was unsure.  But it might be that it came from from يا أخي and ended up being its own word.  I was also thinking about in terms of our recent discussion of إشمعنى which seems to me to be a word created from the two words أيش and معنى .


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic:

_-Come on, you're just joking!_
_-Ay yalla, (mante) 3am timza7!_ 

We use "yakhi" in many idiomatic expressions (which answers your question, Abusaf; in colloquial Arabic it has taken on meanings beyond just "my brother") - but not in this one.


----------



## ayed

In Najdi dialcet, we often say it when something appears strange or surprise to us:

Khalid:" Ahmed! I found _your friend_ who moved from here _20 years_ ago"
Ahmed:"Ya rajjal !"
Or
Ahmed:"Are you sincere!?(min Jiddik/Ant min jiddik)
Or
Ahmed:"qul Wallah!"(means swear by Allah that you do not lie on me)
Or
Ahmed:"La Wallah!?
It seems that the aforsaid occasions are of a strange or surprise stimulus.


----------



## cherine

We use يا رااجل too  much more than ya khayy. Actually, I don't think we use this expression that much, if at all.
When someone says something that's not really believable, we can say : يا رااجل ( I meant to put two alefs to show the longer syllable) ya raaagel. We can also say : ya salaaam يا سلااام .

I think you need to hear it to know it's tone, but at least now you know the word


----------



## elroy

We can use يا زلمة (_ya zalame_) in such contexts, too, but you really have to deliver it with the right intonation.   It's hard to describe without using a voice recording!


----------



## xebonyx

you can also use:
لا يا شيخ


this is in the khaleeji dialect


----------



## elroy

xebonyx said:


> you can also use:
> لا يا شيخ


 Good suggestion!  We use this too. 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> Good suggestion! We use this too.
> 
> Welcome to the forums!


So do we


----------



## xebonyx

Thanks! I'm a beginner, but I'm looking forward to improving.


----------



## Josh_

xebonyx said:


> you can also use:
> لا يا شيخ
> 
> 
> this is in the khaleeji dialect


Yes, it's also used in the Egyptian dialect.
-------------

Thanks for all the replies, guys.  I agree all the examples can be used to means something like "come on" in certain contexts, but, I don't know, I just don't feel like they fit for what I was thinking about.


----------



## ayed

Josh Adkins said:


> Yes, it's also used in the Egyptian dialect.
> -------------
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, guys. I agree all the examples can be used to means something like "come on" in certain contexts, but, I don't know, I just don't feel like they fit for what I was thinking about.


 
Well, you could hear any member of al-Otaibi tribe says (*ياخي*)"ya khayy" when he is startled or surprised by a peice of news he hears.

Is this what you have been looking for, Josh?


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:


> Thanks for all the replies, guys. I agree all the examples can be used to means something like "come on" in certain contexts, but, I don't know, I just don't feel like they fit for what I was thinking about.


 Josh, in my first post I gave you the translation into Palestinian Arabic of the "come on" you were asking about - it would be "ay yalla" (properly intonated, of course).


----------

